# CT. Officer Charge After Killing Two In Crash



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

State Police have charged a Milford, CT. police officer after they allege he was driving at 94 miles per hour in a cruiser while not answering an emergency call when he collided with another vehicle killing two 19-year olds.
The Associated Press: Conn. officer charged in fatal crash drove 94 mph


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I saw the video of this. Not good.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Yup...video is here:

Police Release Video Of Deadly Cruiser Crash -- Courant.com


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Holy crap.. Bad bad bad.. Hate saying it but there's no way to justify that and defend him from going to jail..


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

One story says he was responding to a "non-emergency call" and the other says he was responding to a mutual aid call for a "riot in progress" I can see going lights and sirens, but 94 MPH ????... I feel for the family of the teens and the officer and his family. This will change their lives forever.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Waste of lives and a career. I agree with the part of the first comment, this video should be shown to every academy recruit.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The Airbag Control Module and PCM will tell the tale, even if there was no video. Everyone that drives a CV, Chevrolet, or MoPar should take due notice thereof and govern themselves accordingly. Remember to wear Mr. Seatbelt, too.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

P1 article has a lot more info... apparently they were returning from a mutual aid call and had nothing pending.

Conn. officer involved in fatal crash was driving 94 mph


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

WOW..


----------



## xman66 (Sep 19, 2009)

It's sad to see that.be careful out there.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

That's awful. I try and remember things like this when I'm pushing the pedal through the floor on an actual hot call. What a waste.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

mtc said:


> Why'd the kids bang a left in front of oncoming traffic?


There would be virtually no way to judge the closing space from a car coming at you that fast.


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers go out to all involved. Very sad situation.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

This officer used to work in my PD...left about 6 months before I got hired (I may have gotten his spot)...here is what I know:

I feel horrible for him. And these kids were shown in such a good light...yet the only pictures they could find of the two made them look trashy, slutty, and high. No one, on either side, deserves this...but it happened. I watched the video and will not watch it again - I learned my lesson...I just hope everyone else learns from this tragedy too. Unfortunately I can guarantee the friends of the kids in the oncoming car don't learn shit. That pisses me off.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Kate. Juss lookin' out for a sistah....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You're right. But I feel better I got it off my chest.


----------

